# Andalusian with Dun markers



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I went out to look at an Andalusian herd this past weekend and saw this little guy hanging out in the 2015 foals. He is ANCEE registered, PRE Andalusian colt. I couldn't quite tell if he would grey out or not, but man alive does he have some Dun markers.














I know there is a lot of debate as to whether dun exists in the Andaluisans, but that's a lot of primitive markings to not be a dun in my opinion. Plus, he's cute as a button. :wink:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he will probably grey out. looks like dun markings to me .


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Foal counter shading. It will be grown out of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I just can't get past the cringe factor the tails on the mares gives me 
Do they chop the hairs on the tail bones to be a couple inches long or something? That doesn't look like it would be from rubbing or getting chewed as there aren't any bald spots other evidence of rubbing/chewing...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Andalusian mares have shaved manes and the top of the tail is shaved, then the bottom is blunt cut shortly below the dock. It's an odd look, but very traditional for them. It shows off the mucling and conformation of the horse better (though these broodmares are not shown, so it's just traditional in this case).


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

This is what it looks like when it is first done (not my picture) this particular band of broodmares has grown out a bit so it is not a close shave right now, but in a show, it would always be a recent shave.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Southern Grace said:


> This is what it looks like when it is first done (not my picture) this particular band of broodmares has grown out a bit so it is not a close shave right now, but in a show, it would always be a recent shave.


Learned something new... But as I love long thick tails, I would never ever do that to a horse of mine, even if they were an Andalusian


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

This colt also has a grey full sibling (yearling) that, although greying out, still shows a very clear dorsal stripe and shoulder shadow.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

SunnyDraco said:


> Learned something new... But as I love long thick tails, I would never ever do that to a horse of mine, even if they were an Andalusian


Unless you're showing in breed shows, there is really no need to. Plus, Andalusians have such great hair, it's not fair for only the boys to be able to show it off.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Southern Grace said:


> Unless you're showing in breed shows, there is really no need to. Plus, Andalusians have such great hair, it's not fair for only the boys to be able to show it off.


Why can't they just do a tight braid on the tail bone? Then you can have a clear view of the muscles... Without an ugly mullet LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It is very normal for grey to cause excessive foal counter shading. That is what is causing the hyper pigmentation in this case IMO.


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a PRE cross grey mare who had a marked dorsal stripe when I got her at three and a half years. I don't know much about colour or genetics, and at first I thought she was a dun roan (she's actually rose grey).

At 3 1/2 years:



At 5years:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

SunnyDraco said:


> Learned something new... But as I love long thick tails, I would never ever do that to a horse of mine, even if they were an Andalusian


I don't like the grown out look. Looks like my cat's tail lol.

I can appreciate the "fresh" look as traditional though will say it may be used in *traditional* shows but not necessarily "for Andalusians" (many people get caught up in "fairy horse" with lots of hair!).


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

that is so ugly in my opinion. How does the horse get files away from itself with that chopped off tail ? no forelock no manes.. uggg..


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

they shave mare's and foals manes and tails for a practifal reason. the brood mares would be turned out and early breeders got tired of getting all the crap out of the manes and tails, the hair would get stuck in plants and trees. so they just got tired of it and shaved it all off and kept it that way.


----------



## Andalusie (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello, im new here so i will respond a little late, lol
There are Dun and Grullo Andalusians!
A few years ago i bought a "buckskin" PRE mare. When she arrived at the ranch an old neighbor asked me if she was Dun. Of course i didnt consider it. A few months after that i started noticing white hairs appearing on her coat. We got her tested for grey and it came positive. But she also tested negative for cream! So we had to test again for dun factor and it turns out she is Dun!!
I did my homework and it turns out her entire maternal bloodline is dun, but of course, most of them end up getting their Dun factor covered up by they Grey genes...


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

I have also been told that shaving the tails causes it to grow back in thicker later. Not sure if there is any proof, but so I have been told. The recent publication on the dun markers and gene test show there is indeed a striping gene and a dun gene, two separate things, and that PRE can have the striping.


----------

